# Word of the Day - Hugger-mugger



## Jace (Jul 29, 2022)

Hugger-mugger....n   (no kidding,, it's in the dictionary  )

Def.: Disorderly, muddle, confusion, secrecy, concealment 

Sometimes things can be quite hugger-mugger.


----------



## Jules (Jul 29, 2022)

Hugger-mugger would be an apt description of my mind some mornings.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2022)

_My cat is quite the *hugger-mugger.*_

(oh, oops. That would *not *be the proper usage of that word! Sorry! )


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 29, 2022)

If I am in the arms of a hugger, I hope he is not a mugger!


----------



## Right Now (Jul 29, 2022)

The hugger-mugger state of my bedclothes this morning spoke of a restless night.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2022)

Let's _not make a mountain out of a molehill,  

And likewise;

 Let's try not to turn a minor conundrum, 

into a major* hugger-mugger! 

*_


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 29, 2022)

_“Hugger-mugger”, sometimes expressed as “huggermugger,” was a common word in Shakespeare’s time. Shakespeare used it in Hamlet. In Act 4 scene 5, after Hamlet has killed Polonius, and Polonius has been buried in secret, the king, Claudius, begins to realise that doing that secretly was a mistake, given that Polonius had two children, one of whom, Laertes, is bound to be a problem. Claudius admits to Gertrude that burying him in secret was an unwise act:

“We have done but greenly, / In hugger-mugger to inter him.”_

https://nosweatshakespeare.com/blog/hugger-mugger/


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 29, 2022)

Wow, I thought the definition was going to be one of those people who like to hug you every time they see you. The true definition also describes my mind in the evening.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2022)

He had too many beers and thus was plagued by hugger-muggerness.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 30, 2022)

He was distressed at her hugger mugger appearance so he gave her a shot of whiskey to calm her down.


----------

